# Mountain Klein 1985



## badbushido (Jan 4, 2006)

Mountain Klein 1985, red
ident# 2M1AC
size 23", 12.5 kg
fork Klein chromed steel SunTour dropouts

stem SunTour XC
handlebars Nitto riser, alu
headset Shimano 600 HP-6207(star fish type nut)
Tange Supple Grips
Cinelli Unicanitor, brown suede with Logos
seatpost SunTour XC, ø27,2mm
crankset Shimano 600 EX New Triple FC-6206, Biopace, 180mm
pedals SunTour XC Compe
frontbrake Shimano Deore BR-M700 Deer Head (searching for a black one)
rear brake SunTour XC Rollercam
brake levers Shimano Deore BL-M700 Deer Head
hubs SunTour Cyclone, black anodized
Araya RM25, hard anodized
Shimano 600 6-speed threaded freewheel
rear derailleur Shimano 600 EX New RD-6207 (short cage)
front derailleur SunTour XC (black/silver)
thumbshifters Shimano Deore SL-M700 Deer Head (friction), black



























Yes, with internal routing


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

More more more! Thank you for these pictures.


----------



## badbushido (Jan 4, 2006)

bushpig said:


> More more more! Thank you for these pictures.


I'll be back soon...


----------



## badbushido (Jan 4, 2006)

*Chickenshit*


----------



## badbushido (Jan 4, 2006)

Got a new outfit


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

friggen awesome pictures... not much more to add.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Beautiful pics. 

I really want more info on the geology of that stream bed though. That's some crazy rock! Looks like a solid bed of conglomerate, that has been worn into it's current state by the water's action? 

Very cool looking. Where is that?:thumbsup:


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Year appropriate garb, too...Full Geekout mode. I did see on hiccup...racing shoes on a technical riding bike...that's a no no!!!

Nice job, man.


----------



## badbushido (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

richieb said:


> I did see on hiccup...racing shoes on a technical riding bike...that's a no no!!!


Lots of guys wore road shoes on the mtb. The world championships were won on LOOK road pedals and shoes in 89. I had some Specialized "mtb" shoes, circa 1989 maybe, that were pretty much road shoes except for some slight rubber pads glued onto the plastic soles. They even had the slotted cleat screwed onto the bottom.

Those kinda look like 'cross shoes anyway, but hard to tell.

Edit: The shoe Lisa has on the cover shot is the shoe I'm talking about:
http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/Specialized/Spec.Bikes90.pdf

and many people don't realize, but the M735 pedal was specifically reshaped to allow use of the slotted road cleat. But then came SPD pedals and that all went away very quickly.


----------



## badbushido (Jan 4, 2006)

I never wear roadbike shoes for offroad riding.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

holly short top tube Batman!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

badbushido said:


> I never wear roadbike shoes for offroad riding.


very nice vintage shoe collection! I do believe that's the very first photo we've seen here of such a thing.  :thumbsup:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Beautiful pics.
> 
> I really want more info on the geology of that stream bed though. That's some crazy rock! Looks like a solid bed of conglomerate, that has been worn into it's current state by the water's action?
> 
> Very cool looking. Where is that?:thumbsup:


that's switzerland. and they have a strong currency on top of that. :thumbsup:


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

My point, actually, was that the Mountain Klein was designed as a technical trail bike, not a high speed, race-style bike. Needs some Axo boots or early Specialized dirt dogs...

just being a pain in the ar$e, that's all...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

richieb said:


> My point, actually, was that the Mountain Klein was designed as a technical trail bike, not a high speed, race-style bike. Needs some Axo boots or early Specialized dirt dogs...
> 
> just being a pain in the ar$e, that's all...


what makes it a technical trail bike vs a mountain bike?

Somewhere I've seen a version that Klein sold with the MountainKlein frame that was a full on race bike. Drop bars, Huret RD, Hi E hubs, a very light and fast XC race weapon. I betcha Carsten has seen that...


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> what makes it a technical trail bike vs a mountain bike?
> 
> Somewhere I've seen a version that Klein sold with the MountainKlein frame that was a full on race bike. Drop bars, Huret RD, Hi E hubs, a very light and fast XC race weapon. I betcha Carsten has seen that...


The 87's came with Mission control bars, or at least mine did. One of the two I had to sell went to Switzerland. My 87 is certainly not a trail bike but the 86 with bullmoose bars I had was much more stable.


----------



## Mountain Jam (Dec 3, 2008)

Love the Pics, Klein Bikes = LUST!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

sandmangts said:


> The 88's came with Mission control bars, or at least mine did. One of the two I had to sell went to Switzerland. My 88 is certainly not a trail bike but the 86 with bullmoose bars I had was much more stable.


what?


----------



## badbushido (Jan 4, 2006)

Fillet-brazed said:


> what makes it a technical trail bike vs a mountain bike?
> 
> Somewhere I've seen a version that Klein sold with the MountainKlein frame that was a full on race bike. Drop bars, Huret RD, Hi E hubs, a very light and fast XC race weapon. I betcha Carsten has seen that...


The Mountain Race see also the spec further up.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> what?


edited. sorry not as educated as some.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

badbushido said:


> The Mountain Race see also the spec further up.


nice. That's the one. Where's the accompanying article?

22.4 lbs with drop bars in 85? Pretty darn light!! It even has the wtb style shifter mounts. Woulda been a fast bike. Kinda like another aluminum bike back then.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

sandmangts said:


> edited. sorry not as educated as some.


? I was just wondering what you were trying to tell me. It looked like you were responding to me...

On a semi-related note, I think the mission control came out in 1990, but I'm no Klein guru...


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

colker1 said:


> that's switzerland. and they have a strong currency on top of that. :thumbsup:


Thanks Colker, no idea why he couldn't answer that for me, perhaps his geological knowledge is lacking, or the rock was too old to be relevant to his bike?.....


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

MC1 was first on the 1989 Top Gun (i.e. 2nd half of 1988).

Carsten


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Any reference to Elite Trail is talking about the Mountain Klein in the following article...This one also refers to the Commando, obviously...


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> ? I was just wondering what you were trying to tell me. It looked like you were responding to me...
> 
> On a semi-related note, I think the mission control came out in 1990, but I'm no Klein guru...


I just meant my bike is an 87 not an 88 and I don't think the mission control was a stock item. Thanks for your input on my Jamis. I got it all stripped down and I am restoring it now.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

sandmangts said:


> I got it all stripped down and I am restoring it now.


cool. so is it brass or bondo?


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> cool. so is it brass or bondo?


 When I said stripped I meant just the parts. I have decided to paint it though and I will find out if it is brass or not. Pics of the process will follow. sorry about jacking the thread. Anybody wanna trade a bullmoose bar or suntour stem and bar for the black mission control on my Klein? That way I could actually ride it.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

WOW!!! I dig the bikes! The old Bell helmet is crazy, my dad and I both had those! Memories.


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm loving the vintage Bell helmet and the Oakleys! It keeps it all time period correct with the bike. The bike is spotless too, the way all vintage bikes should be kept.


----------

